# Persian: Rumi poetry - You have seen my descent, now watch my rising



## Roisin102

Hi all,

I have come across a quote which I think is from a Rumi poem and I was hoping you could firstly confirm that it is Rumi's, and also translate it into farsi (using the Persian alphabet). Any help would be much appreciated. The quote is "You have seen my descent, now watch my rising".

Thanks very much


----------



## colognial

Hi, Roisin102. I must confess that for me, at least, the context you provide is not enough. The reason, besides the main reason which is that I am not familiar enough with Persian poetry, is that Rumi and many others have line or lines of verse that say and mean more or less what you quote. It would be really hard, if not impossible, to sift through the literature to fish out the right poem.


----------



## Roisin102

colognial said:


> Hi, Roisin102. I must confess that for me, at least, the context you provide is not enough. The reason, besides the main reason which is that I am not familiar enough with Persian poetry, is that Rumi and many others have line or lines of verse that say and mean more or less what you quote. It would be really hard, if not impossible, to sift through the literature to fish out the right poem.



I think this is the full poem but I just want to know which part is the quote "you have seen my descent now watch my rising" thanks

به روز مرگ چو تابوت من روان باشد
گمان مبر که مرا درد این جهان باشد
برای من تو مَگِریْ و مگو: «دریغ! دریغ!»
به دام دیو دراُفتی دریغ آن باشد
جنازه‌ام چو ببینی مگو: «فراق! فراق!»
مرا وصال و ملاقات آن زمان باشد
مرا به گور سپاری مگو: «وداع! وداع!»
که گور پرده جمعیت جنان باشد
فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر
غروب شمس و قمر را چرا زیان باشد؟
کدام دانه فرورفت در زمین که نرست؟
چرا به دانه انسانت این گُمان باشد؟!
تو را چنین بنماید که من به خاک شدم
به زیرِ پایِ من این هفت‌آسمان باشد
_ مولانا _


----------



## Jervoltage

Roisin102 said:


> which part is the quote "you have seen my descent now watch my rising"



Hi,  فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر  is the part you are looking for.


----------



## Roisin102

Thank you very much Jervoltage


----------



## Qureshpor

^ So that you get a bit of context to the line you are after...

The Ghazal begins with the couplet...

On the day of my death, when my coffin is being carried
Imagine not for a moment that I will be missing this world

Your couplet..

Since you have seen my descent, come and see my rise
Do the sun and the moon suffer any harm in their setting?


----------



## Roisin102

Qureshpor said:


> ^ So that you get a bit of context to the line you are after...
> 
> The Ghazal begins with the couplet...
> 
> On the day of my death, when my coffin is being carried
> Imagine not for a moment that I will be missing this world
> 
> Your couplet..
> 
> Since you have seen my descent, come and see my rise
> Do the sun and the moon suffer any harm in their setting?



Thank you Qureshpor that is very useful to know. Does فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر just translate the first line or both lines? Thanks


----------



## Qureshpor

Roisin102 said:


> Thank you Qureshpor that is very useful to know. Does فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر just translate the first line or both lines? Thanks


You are most welcome.

Just the first line. The full couplet is:

فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر
غروب شمس و قمر را چرا زیان باشد؟

A Ghazal's rhyme scheme is AA, BA, CA and so on. Your couplet in the Ghazal is EA.


----------



## Roisin102

hi Qureshpor,

Sorry to bother you again I was just wondering which section is the quote "come and see me rise", as it is for a tatoo and I was hoping to do the whole couplet but it is too long so I am hoping I could fit just that part of the quote.

Thanks very much



Qureshpor said:


> You are most welcome.
> 
> Just the first line. The full couplet is:
> 
> فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر
> غروب شمس و قمر را چرا زیان باشد؟
> 
> A Ghazal's rhyme scheme is AA, BA, CA and so on. Your couplet in the Ghazal is EA.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ It's the ninth line of post 3


----------



## Roisin102

فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر ? Isn't that the whole quote though? I was just looking for the part "come and see me rise" which I though was only half of this sentence? thanks


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Sorry. برآمدن بنگر 

This by itself would mean...."See [my] coming up". "My" is not in the words but it is understood to be there, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Roisin102

Great thanks again, hopefully this will fit!


----------



## Benyameen

Would someone be willing to transliterate this into Roman (English language) script?


----------



## Qureshpor

Benyameen said:


> Would someone be willing to transliterate this into Roman (English language) script?



فروشدن چو بدیدی برآمدن بنگر
غروب شمس و قمر را چرا زیان باشد؟

firo shudan chu bi-diidii bar-aamadan bi-nigar
Ghuruub-i-shams-o-qamar raa chiraa ziyaan baashad


----------



## Benyameen

Mutashakeeram, Qureshpor!


----------

